
Backpack: Build Node.js Back Ends with Webpack - tilt
https://github.com/palmerhq/backpack
======
bryanrasmussen
actually for my last project I started building my backend using my gulp build
process.

This allowed me to have a prod build and minimize, use es2016, reuse code
between frontend and backend with a pretty easy to understand process, set up
special debugging builds very easily and so on and so forth.

There was really a lot of benefits to it.

